

Srandom: Fast /dev/urandom PRNG - jhack
https://github.com/josenk/srandom

======
Tomte
Replacing /dev/random and /dev/urandom with a non-CS-PRNG seems like a
horrible, horrible idea to me.

And totally unnecessary. Create a new device. Use that in your dd calls.

It may be okayish for him, since his only use case _seems_ to be "wiping my
disk".

But boy, talk about surprising behaviour… replacing something well-known with
something else entirely.

~~~
yAnonymous
Your statements are very shallow. Without details, it looks like a random
rant.

